# You're such a pretty boy, Zoe



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I know this girl who has had cockatiels all her life (as pets). She has had boys and girls. She claims to be an expert on cockatiels.. I felt bad but I actually had to hold back a little laugh when she said that lol.

Anyway. I showed her some photos of Zoe and she was like "oh, what a pretty boy he is!". At first I just let it go because people often mistake Zoe for a boy. It happens alllll the time. I invited her over to my house and she met all of my birds and she was so happy. She especially loved Zoe because at that particular time she was just a big ball of cuddles and loved ANYONE who would give her attention. 

Amanda was like "oh he is so cute, he just loves to cuddle huh, typical boy!" and I was like "she's actually a girl and these cuddles are kind of a rare thing for strangers so enjoy it!"
Amanda: No i'm pretty sure this is a boy.. Look at the cheek patches, they're so bright, that means it's a boy, and males are so much more affectionate than girls, a female wouldn't be like this. Plus I heard him whistle before, only boys do that"

Oh goodness, my girl. You have much to learn.

Anyway. Being a picture thread, i'll show you the photos where zoe is such a pretty boy (they are bit but hopefully the forum will resize them)




























This one is actually from tonight..










My husband is out so Zoe gets to be my drinking buddy, even though she doesn't get to drink anything except water lol.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh boy, she really needs to take a look at some mutations. 

I love Zoe, she is so gorgeous


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sadly, I have even had avian vets tell me that about the cheek patches.

Very pretty pictures indeed!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She is a beautiful boy indeed.  You've got to love when people are wrong but insist they are correct.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Ah yes. Avian 'experts'. I had one expert tell me cockatiel males had a blue cere and females a brown. **looks at her very male cockatiels and tried to imagine them as female**


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, funny!


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> Ah yes. Avian 'experts'. I had one expert tell me cockatiel males had a blue cere and females a brown. **looks at her very male cockatiels and tried to imagine them as female**


Oh cool! I'm going to let my parent's know their cockatiel is definitely male!!:grey:

I'm so new to the world of cockatiels that getting advice from people is a constant, but I'm already encountering people who seem to be "experts"... I think with a bird like cockatiels where things just come out DIFFERENT sometimes, you have to be open to other people saying "I heard this, but _this_ appears to be the case


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Aw! I've heard the cheeks theory before but I think it must be nonsense. In fact, when she was little someone told me they thought Murray would turn out to be a boy because of her cheeks. They're not quite as bright as Zoe's, but here are some photos - as a baby and now. That's strawberry on her beak, but the way, not blood!


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

I knew she was female right away.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I have had people insist Phoenix *must* be a girl because he doesn't have a very yellow face :lol:

He's split pied so it is coming in slower than a normal grey's would, but there's no mistaking him for a girl once you actually meet him...










Zoe is indeed a very pretty 'boy'


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Our Frances has got the same male ( Hahahaaha ) cheek patches Zoe does. Strangely enough Frances has already laid several eggs and together with our Maxwell parent raised Baby chick ( Baby George ). Amazing isnt it ? By the way , I followed Zoe growing up and theres no mistake The DNA never lies. Zoe is adorable ! X x


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Talking about adorable cockatiels - Murray and Phoenix are also sweet little adorable fids ! X.


----------



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> Ah yes. Avian 'experts'. I had one expert tell me cockatiel males had a blue cere and females a brown. **looks at her very male cockatiels and tried to imagine them as female**


They must have been thinking of Budgies, then.


----------

